# Hello I am new here



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

*Hi everyone I am new here
I am Mechele From VA
I am owned by Daisy Mae & Babe
Daisy Mae has been with us since July 13th 
I was going though the pets section in out local "Trade times" and she was listed there , FREE TO A GOOD HOME I called and they said come get her I DID Can't understand why this lady would want to get rid of such a beauty.." Said something about Daisy Mae loved to dip her tail in the Aquariam and she believed it was killing her fish.... ^**^ Sorry...get a cover for your fish tank...lol When Daisy Mae got home I realized she was eat alive w/ flea's, I worked for 3 days gettin them off of her, It was awful but I did it ! First time I ever gave a cat a bath ! 8O I did it though and boy did she appreciate it  She was so skittish when she came to us she hid for 2 months litterly behind my computer desk, I set here at the Pc and talked to her and slipped her treats till one day she just came out and that was that, she has became the best lap cat !

Now for Babe, Babe was adopted today...wooooooooooo hoooooooooo
I am a new Cat owner as of today ! 
Seems her owner died and family members couldn't tend to her due to allergies,  She is so pretty...I am so excited...But guess what ? She too is behind the PC Desk lol, seems like it is gonna be history repeating it's self...Guess we will see huh ?
Anyway I am so excited and it is good to meet everyone !  :kittyball*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Mechelle! Welcome. How great that you have adopted a new family member! I hope you have many years of joy with her! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you Jeanie


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Mechele


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks KitKat


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you have some colourful babies there! :wink:


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks DesnBaby


----------

